# I hope you are having a good time



## STUUK23

Hi thanks again for your help!
Would you be able to translate this into Tagalog for me please

"I hope you are having a good time"

I would be very grateful!

Salamat 
Stuart


----------



## MariadeManila

Hi Stuart? (aren't u the Stuart I met in Lancashire??? )

anyway, here's u request:

"I hope u r having a good time" ( u mean enyoing?). 
Simply say " Sana nag e enjoy ka dyan"

there ya go!
Cheers ears!


----------



## STUUK23

I dont think I have met u before I live near London 



Thanks Again!!


----------



## MariadeManila

haha Stuart I know, am just kidding.
and just a reminder pal, make a new thread for a new translation needed
so we'll not b edited and also to save our moderators time  
cheers!
Maria


----------

